
Discover card CEO details shocking drop in consumer spending - Element_
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/24/discover-card-ceo-details-drop-in-spending-with-travel-down-99percent.html
======
uplyftcapital
Historically shocking, contextually maybe not so much.

